# shout out for Rodney Wright Archery



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Just spent day with Rodney and again he tuned and reconfigured a couple of my longbows...AS I get older and more decrypted lol he helps get me in form ...as going to nfaa tourney in march....Rodney is a true master and supporter of archery...again he has donated one of his custom bows for the PandP archery charity tournament...these bows are worth 700 dollars and Rodney comes to the plate yearly...If you need a custom recurve or longbow built to your specs and design then he is your man ...He can be reached at 1 450-539-5350 or 14 rue allen west waterloo quebec J0E-2N0 OR [email protected] HIS WEB SITE wrightArchery.com also a custom string maker for trad bows ... thanks again Rodney from PandP Archery...


----------

